
Give HN: A chrome extension to bypass paywalls - InGodsName
Hey!<p>I&#x27;ve this idea.<p>Can anyone roll out an extension to bypass paywall using outline.com?
======
spraveenitpro
Its already available at [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quick-
javascript-s...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quick-javascript-
switcher/geddoclleiomckbhadiaipdggiiccfje?hl=en)

~~~
bradknowles
How does this extension to disable javascript relate to bypassing paywalls via
outline.com?

